# Update on Momma Darci, my feral momma kitty



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Update on momma Darci, my feral momma. She was transferred to a local rescue and picked up by a transporter to be taken to a barn in Hampton, VA to live out her days as a barn cat (which I kind of worried about - she never showed an interest in Da Bird or any "prey" toys). On the way to Hampton the woman fell in love with Darci and asked to be able to adopt her. The rescue said YES! I'm sure with some intense TLC, Darci may become a wonderful companion. I just didn't have the time needed to spend with her. So a VERY happy ending for a feral momma. :thumb :mrgreen:

She will be living with another cat as a pampered house cat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

That's wonderful I'm happy to hear it.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh that sounds like fate intervened for sweet Darci! I'm glad someone will be able to invest the time in her that Darci deserves. What a happy ending...or beginning!


----------

